# Costco-Maui Worth joining? More ??? AMex trip ins



## pcgirl54 (Mar 7, 2008)

I know some Tuggers have said in the past that they found car rentals with Costco much cheaper. We are a couple headed to Maui in 2 months first timers. What an ordeal planning this but we are at the end of it.

We normally use Hertz and are Gold Club members and usually get a decent rate. We have a jeep reserved for 8 days which is very pricey 339 plus extra day 68 plus fees or about 472. 

 Does anyone have Hertz rental codes other than AAA? I am trying to see if a free day will reduce the overall cost.

 I know the down side of renting a jeep but this is at the top of DH to do list. 

What I want to know is does Costco on the whole provide a better rate for this type of car? I am not sure if we are going to Costco  to buy food but I did read in Maui Revealed that many shop there. Our issue is that we are staying the first night in a hotel then checking into the resort for a week the next day.

 My other question is does anyone buy the LD insurance since this is Hawaii far ,far from home and Hawaii has high theft etc.

 We have the Amex 24.95 primary car rental coverage. 

 Thanks so much.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 7, 2008)

This year and last I've rented an SUV for three weeks on Kauai in march and april and saved several hundred dollars each time using Costco.  I'm sure there are other ways to do it but that worked for me. This year it's about $800 for 23 days, and I booked that in Nov or Dec.  Although I checked yesterday to see if the rate had gotten any better 2 weeks out from the trip and it was over $1000 now.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 7, 2008)

pcgirl, May is low season on Maui so you should be able to find good deals.  You don't need the Costco card in order to do price comparisons.  Just go to costco.com (a public site), then Travel, Car Rentals.  They list their corporate and coupon codes, which you are free to use to determine if it beats your Hertz rate.  It will eventually lead you to the Alamo site, which is where I've gotten the best deals with on Maui.  If the savings exceed $50 (the annual Costco fee), then by all means, join.  

Remember, that Costco members get a free additional driver, which can be worth $70 or so for a weekly rental.  Also keep in mind that if you fill up at Costco, you can generally save $.05-$.20 off other gas stations.   If you plan to drive the road to Hana, this would be a convenient place to fill up as Costco is in Kahului.

I've found the best rate to be a combination of the Costco corporate rate and the One Free Day coupon with Entertainment.  I don't think I can list that code here, but anyone with an Entertainment book can find it for you. 

Be sure to check out the "Hot Deals" section of all the car rental companies on their websites.  Sometimes this is the best deal, esp. within 6 weeks of travel.   I've been able to snag an SUV for $238/week using National's website deals. 

As far as LD insurance goes, call your insurance agent and ask what's covered with your insurance policy.  I'm not sure what the $24.95 AMEX plan covers, but I'd certainly ask if it covers theft and/or damage caused by vandals.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2008)

A very important fact to remember about Costco membership:  At any time during your year's membership if you feel you aren't satisfied with things, you can terminate the membership and get your entire year's membership fee refunded.

So if you did join, and rented a car or not in Hawaii, and shopped for your groceries, or whatever you wated to do, then got back home to Mass. and found you weren't using the membership anymore, you could get the membership refunded to you.  

You can't lose.  Try it and see if you like it.  Chances are very good that the first time you shop there you'd save more than the membership fee - even if all you'd be getting are things you forgot to bring with you from home.

Dave, a devoted Costco member since 1982 (before it was even called Costco.)


----------



## skim118 (Mar 7, 2008)

Costco in Maui does not have a gas station.

We use Amex primary car rental insurance also -- it is $17.95 for CA residents(instead of $24.95 -- about the only item CA residents pay less !!); it's a great deal and gives us peace of mind in that you do not have to deal with your auto policy.

The coverage details are listed  below:

https://www152.americanexpress.com/fsea/travel/car_rental/coverage.do


----------



## tiger1210 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Costco*

I just rented thru Costco  Maui midsize car for a week in July for $153.00 per week total with Alamo. That's a good rate. I think Hertz is the most expensive rental company - you should do better than your quotes.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 7, 2008)

I get very competitive rates with car rentals.  Sometimes I will use Costco as a base bargain rate and then try to beat them with priceline.  Sometimes I get a lower rate with priceline.  

I love Costco.  It is very convenient to the airport and I will pick up the Chicken or pizza for the first day.  Prices in Costco in Hawaii are very comparable to home but if I go to any other store its more.  I love thier king crab, so that makes 2 cheap and easy dinners.  Thier wine is cheaper at Costco, too. 

I dont know where you live but they have locations in your state.  Dont know if its convenient.


----------

